# Pats Peak Octoberfest and Ski Swap:  November 6, 2005



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2005)

For more info:  www.patspeak.com

Chairlift rides, decent ski swap (it went fast), tour of the mountain, and it's free.  Bob R maybe you and the AZ ski team should go and recon the race trails :wink:


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2005)

They updated their web site as well.

Just checked the lift ticket prices for this season -- $47 on weekends.    Good thing I bought up a set of SkiNH passes...


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2005)

I might do that.  Seems like I had to change my plans. (No turns) I probably will be coming from up north anyway.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm going to try to visit there Sunday...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, if you guys do go, say hello to Lori for me...I'm tempted at making an appearance...especially if Bob R and Charlie are going to be there...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2005)

Actually, Bob your kids would love this day...it is geared towards families..


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm seriously considering coming down and hooking up with you guys...


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I'm out.  I'm moving my brother.  I seem to have alot more free time this weeknd than I planned. Sorry guys.  I would prefer hanging wit da boys.  do some Scouting for us Charlie.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2005)

So did anyone go?  Report?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 8, 2005)

I was there for a while mid-afternoon...while the live music and food were enjoyable, the weather was miserable where I didn’t see any lifts operating and the outdoor activities were not especially inviting with the misty rain…I wasn’t going anywhere near the axe throwing event (wet handle axes with amateurs throwing them didn’t seem very prudent to be around).

Regarding equipment deals, I thought the private side as always offered some sensible deals for those looking for ski’s & boots.  And except for kid's boots and rental ski's I didn't think the "Commercial-Outlet Side" offered any bargains...

Overall it was nice to be at the Lodge with people enjoying themselves…


----------



## Vortex (Nov 8, 2005)

Thankx Charlie.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2005)

NO Chairlift ride?  Man that's too bad.    That was fun last season...though the weather then was cold and gray as well.  Yeah, the vendors I recall being not great.  

Went to a ski swap a few weeks ago at Dartmouth and the prices were HIGH and the quality LOW.  Disappointed in the vendor(s) who showed...


----------

